# Weather King Windows Compare With Pella Windows



## SHORTGUN (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone has WEATHER KING WINDOWS and how do you like them?

Comparing WEATHER KING WINDOWS with PELLA WINDOWS how do compare?

Although you hear that PELLA WINDOWS are the top of the line windows I have to disagree with that for there are other window out there that are just as good as PELLA. Not to knock PELLA they are a good window, but I would like to know what brand of windows do you put in?

I ready would like to know how WEATHER KING is? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

SHORTGUN said:


> I ready would like to know how WEATHER KING is? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I have no idea, nor do I know much about the other 500+ brands in the US today. 

How long have they been in business for?

How many years have they made windows?

Who owns them?

How long is their warranty?

What does it cover?

How close is their "local" field service tech if the windows fail or if you need help with them?

How are their NFRC ratings?


----------



## tanner1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have used weather king for years great vinyl windows.comparable in price,doors our a steal in price.and quick turn around


----------

